# Anyone need any concrete work or metal buildings erected?



## Outlawfisher (Dec 22, 2007)

Pensacola, Milton areas not a problem. Will consider other areas for the right jobs. I have a contract with a metal building company, so I can get the overall costs down. Just to give ya'll an idea on the prices,a 16X30 building with 1 roll up door, 1 walk door, and 2 windows including slab for under $11,000. That includes labor, materials, and the building is rated at 140 mph windload. I am very reasonable on the concrete work as well, for walkways, driveways, etc. I have references and photos of work that I have done in this area over the last few years. Keep in mind the building I mentioned earlier is the smallest building that I can order from the manufacturer, but there are many more larger sizes. An average building that I erect is usually 30X80. My contact numbers are 850-602-4220, and 850-686-9708.

Thanks for any responses,

Jason Ward


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

We need to add on to our driveway and a small part is broken on the current driveway. What is the going rate for something like that?


----------



## parrotheadfred (Dec 25, 2007)

Dear Jason - will you or your General Contractor pull the required permit? Also, will you provide your insurance company's name for the General Liability as well as the Contractor's Liability? Also,are you able toprovide a labor and material bond as well as a performance bond if required? Are youor your aforementioned contractor a*<U>licensed</U>* Florida contractor? If so, pleasae provide that number. Can you provide us with PE certified drawings? Are *<U>all</U>* the materials approvedunder the Florida Product Approval Code? All of these questions are pertinent; please respond to us all. 

Thank you in advance for your time and consideration!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *parrotheadfred (12/24/2007)*Dear Jason - will you or your General Contractor pull the required permit? Also, will you provide your insurance company's name for the General Liability as well as the Contractor's Liability? Also,are you able toprovide a labor and material bond as well as a performance bond if required? Are youor your aforementioned contractor a*<U>licensed</U>* Florida contractor? If so, pleasae provide that number. Can you provide us with PE certified drawings? Are *<U>all</U>* the materials approvedunder the Florida Product Approval Code? All of these questions are pertinent; please respond to us all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time and consideration!!






Fair questions, however somewhat suspect given "parrotheads" post history, looking out for the PFF are ya?? One post??? 



The original post looks valid enough to me. Let the customer coordinate the details as they see fit Parrothead.


----------



## Outlawfisher (Dec 22, 2007)

As far as repairing your existing driveway I would have to take a look at it. But on anything new the going rate with most concrete contractors is between $3.75 and $4.25 a square foot. I can stay at the low end of that range and alot of times below it. Now keep in mind that that price does not reflect all companies and it is an all inclusive price. Therefore all materials are included, labor, etc. Thank you for the response and I hope that you will consider me and I can help you whether you use me or not.


----------



## Outlawfisher (Dec 22, 2007)

> *parrotheadfred (12/24/2007)*Dear Jason - will you or your General Contractor pull the required permit? Also, will you provide your insurance company's name for the General Liability as well as the Contractor's Liability? Also,are you able toprovide a labor and material bond as well as a performance bond if required? Are youor your aforementioned contractor a*<U>licensed</U>* Florida contractor? If so, pleasae provide that number. Can you provide us with PE certified drawings? Are *<U>all</U>* the materials approvedunder the Florida Product Approval Code? All of these questions are pertinent; please respond to us all.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time and consideration!!


If you are interested in getting a bid for a job then I can provide all of the information that you questioned me about. I didn't want to have a long post so I didn't feel it would be necessary to put all of that information in it. And yes I actually work with two licensed Florida contractors and both are in good standing with the B.B.B. And yes all materials are approved in the state of Florida, as well as Florida engineer stamped plans. And yes I can be bonded, and if you have a project then your welcome to the insurance information. I hope that this answers your questions and if not and you want a proposal on a project then I would be more than happy to fax or email you all of the information you desire. 

Thanks,

Jason Ward


----------



## Outlawfisher (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the support Mike, maybe I could help you out if you ever decide to do a project.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Outlawfisher (12/24/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No need to provide it unless someone is actually requesting a serious bid. I think someone is just being a smartass. 



Merry Christmas...to smartasses too!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I am starting a 30 x 50 metal building in the city of Pensacola very soon. It's 12' eave height and going to be finished with a brick exterior for use as a Rec Center. I was planning to order the building kit at the beginning of next week so if you're interested, drop me a pm with your email address and I'll send you the plans on pdf.


----------



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

Looking for a building package or lock and key job?


----------



## Outlawfisher (Dec 22, 2007)

> *Xanadu (12/25/2007)*I am starting a 30 x 50 metal building in the city of Pensacola very soon. It's 12' eave height and going to be finished with a brick exterior for use as a Rec Center. I was planning to order the building kit at the beginning of next week so if you're interested, drop me a pm with your email address and I'll send you the plans on pdf.


I sent you a pm, I hope I can help you with any information you need. Thanks for the response.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

bump for Jason, I went and looked at a building he just finished. It was top notch and the customer seemed to be well pleased with it.


----------



## iwannagofish (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Outlawfisher, what's the going rate for concrete work these days? I need about 950-1000 sqf around a pool. That's normally 4-6" thick, isn't it?


----------

